# Kohler Courage 20 Valve Adj. Specs.



## TownWrench

FAMILY -5KHXS.5972GB
MODEL-SV600
SPEC-SV600-0009
SERIAL-3500701573
BUILD DATE-01/07/05
20 HP
THANKS,TOWNWRENCH :wave:


----------



## tommyj3

The valve lash on a SV600:

Intake: .003-.005

Exhaust: .003-.005

Here a little present for you for Kohler Engines. Download and save this.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/common/resources/courage_service_manual.pdf


----------



## tbonpc

I have seen these settings on other sites as well but my question is in the sv600 manual, the specs are .005 intake and .007 exh, so could someone explain the difference?


----------



## 30yearTech

tbonpc said:


> I have seen these settings on other sites as well but my question is in the sv600 manual, the specs are .005 intake and .007 exh, so could someone explain the difference?



Sure, the other posts are incorrect. Go by the settings listed in the Kohler service manual for this engine. The ones you posted are the ones listed in my manual as well.


----------



## tbonpc

Thanks, I believe I will, I can always go back and readjust if the rattle too much


----------

